# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Spiral NFT – Upload Your NFT Collections Automatically 2022

## toolsmadse

Spiral is a quick and easy way to upload bulk NFT collections to marketplaces like OpenSea and Metamask . ZERO programming or technical background required!
Start Uploading Your NFTs
 Get Started With Spiral
 Upload your NFTs in bulk to OpenSea with *Spiral NFT 2022* . Use our app to help you upload your NFT collections, no matter the size.

----------


## NFTLopensSa91

Spiral is a quick and easy way to upload bulk NFT collections to marketplaces like OpenSea and Metamask . ZERO programming or technical background required!
Start Uploading Your NFTs
 Get Started With Spiral
 Upload your NFTs in bulk to OpenSea with *Spiral NFT 2022* . Use our app to help you upload your NFT collections, no matter the size.

----------

